# Christmas/New Year London Meet up



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

It will soon be December .... [smiley=santa.gif]

So who is up for organising the best ever meet in the West End of London, covering the newly lit up Buckingham Palace , Oxford/Regent St. lights, Trafalgar Square , Houses of Parliament etc etc possibly also taking in the London Eye ........... ?

Plenty of notice = plenty of TTs 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I could be tempted.

Great time last year.

Other than to miss the traffic, is there any reason why we need to meet so late (if I recall Regent Street was grid locked anyway at midnight!!!)

Kev


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well the first one we did (when you were still at school) was terrific, we virtually had the whole of the City toour selves, we met up on the day before New Year so it was deathly quiet and brilliant, as fast as you like through all the City roads and tunnels.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well volunteered John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whoops :lol: I cant do it as I am away a lot right now (did I tell you I am going to A N T I G U A for 2 weeks on Friday?)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Yep, I'm up for that meet!


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

Im in!!!!!!!!
this is all becoming very addictive!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We need a nice mod (or rocker) to make this STICKY please :-*


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah i am up for that. iam in antigua for 3 days from the 27th to.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

elderberry blue said:


> yeah i am up for that. iam in antigua for 3 days from the 27th to.


We are at Club Colonna with Sunsail 8) Up North at StJohns


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

ill just be spending a couple of nights on one of our yachts as it is free.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice one, ours is a free 2 week holiday as we are writing a feature on Sunsail at StJohns the 1st week then Miramar Sailing at Jolly Harbor the second


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

free! nothing is for free! although i am not paying either, its just ome of the boats isnt chartered so i took the opportunity.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

count me in guvna!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Count me in too! Thoroughly enjoyed last years....


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Yes Please!!....


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm in!

Wak said he was thinking of something different for this year's Xmas run but I'm quite happy with London as the venue for the cool lights and scenes. I realise this is only my second year so still a novelty for me I guess


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Some photos from previous years, to add to the interest...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Our Food Stop is a difficult one, although it will be the night of the 30th, they are ticketing on the double yellows at midnight!

Canary Wharf are difficult too with limiting us to 25 cars and wanting registrations all up front. I havent approached them this year.

Any Food suggestions? 
or Bring a packed dinner? :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Could we organise a giant picnic between us all? If we all brought enough of one thing each, we could probably get quite a variety going. I.e. if 1 brought tea and coffee, and 1 brought quiche, and 1 brought cheese sarnies etc etc....

Not such a good idea if it's raining though!!!!!!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The wife was just asking me at the weekend if we were doing the New Years Eve Eve run this year as she enjoyed it so much last year. So count us in.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

phodge said:


> Could we organise a giant picnic between us all? If we all brought enough of one thing each, we could probably get quite a variety going. I.e. if 1 brought tea and coffee, and 1 brought quiche, and 1 brought cheese sarnies etc etc....
> quote]
> 
> 'Quiche'
> ...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

steveh said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Could we organise a giant picnic between us all? If we all brought enough of one thing each, we could probably get quite a variety going. I.e. if 1 brought tea and coffee, and 1 brought quiche, and 1 brought cheese sarnies etc etc....
> ...


Whatever!! I was trying to be non-specific, but you can bring a hog-roast if you feel so inclined...and can fit it in the car...???!!!

:wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im deffo up for this one as I missed last years 

However there is a small issue. Our first kiddywink is due 4 January so I will only be able to confirm a little nearer the time :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, and Im happy to bring food with too if we go down the pic nic route


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

phodge said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Please don't refer to the wife as 'a hog roast' she doesn't like it. :lol: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

steveh said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > steveh said:
> ...


 :lol: :wink:

You'd just better hope I don't bump in to her.....might have to tell her what you just said!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

phodge said:


> Whatever!! I was trying to be non-specific, but you can bring a hog-roast if you feel so inclined...and can fit it in the car...???!!!
> 
> :wink:


Hog Roast - eeeeeemmmmmm :-*










Also I would be up to make the New Years Eve - Eve meet 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Count us in please  .


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Should be able to make it again this year.

I'm also up for DIY food.

Moley


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

NormStrm said:


>


Which one's the hog Norm'? :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Which one's the hog Norm'? :wink:


Both :lol: although the one on the right has been on a bit of a crash diet - yum yum :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If we have to do a picnic, we might aswell bring our own packed dinners


----------

